# Empty sacs on ultrasound



## Phynx (Sep 1, 2015)

We have mated our bitch, who recently turned five. Shes a healty and relatively fit girl. We mated 4 times, over five days.

Did an ultrasound 24 days after the last mating, and it showed six empty sacks. Got a new scan after only 3 days (27 days since the last mating), and that one showed the same. We tried again 4 days later (31 days after last mating) and it still showed empty sacks, with no compelling content inside. One of 'm miight indicated some small grey area inside.

The CRP levels was 45 @ 24.aug, 46 @ 27. aug and 51 @ 1.sept.

12 days after last mate she was ill, throwed up, shaked and was taken to the vet. Temp was a little higher than normal, but not very high. They assumed she was preg. Temp has been normal and equal the whole time exept when she was ill.

She is drinking and earing as normal, she sleeps alot more, to me she dont seem to be sick and she also got some transparent discharge, but not much tho.

Any thoughts bout this or anyone w has experienced empty sacs or can suggest anything here??


----------



## Blaise in Surrey (Jun 10, 2014)

What does the vet say?


----------



## kiara (Jun 2, 2009)

Id get her to the vets asap, empty sacks could be Pyometra. x


----------



## Amelia66 (Feb 15, 2011)

Did the vets not explain to you? Empty sacs normally indicate reabsorbption. Did you mention this to the vets when you took her in when she was ill or was that when she was scanned? Has she been re scanned since?


----------



## Phynx (Sep 1, 2015)

Thanks.
They said they wanted to sterilize/operate. (Thought it sound drastic, because they said it was not pyro at this stage.) but they said it might develop into pyro.

(Two months ago: a good friend mated with the same male, and ultra showed two empty sacks, and she gave birth to five healthy?)

My dog has no symptoms to be sick, and I'm following her whole the time.

If it ain't pups, i think it also will be realistic that "the nature" will fix it.. But I'm looking after her all the time to check everything is fine, and if she'll get symptoms I sure will bring her to the vet asap..


----------



## Doggiedelight (Jan 27, 2015)

What breed is your girl?


----------



## Phynx (Sep 1, 2015)

Stafforshire bull terrier..


----------



## Doggiedelight (Jan 27, 2015)

Phynx said:


> Stafforshire bull terrier..


Ok.


----------



## Amelia66 (Feb 15, 2011)

if its is pyo she will die. You need to confirm with the vets that its 100% not this or not developing into it as the only treatment is emergency spay and the earlier its done the more chance the dog has to survive. 

I would read up on pyo if you haven't already and keep an eye out for the signs. If you dont trust your vets get a second opinion.


----------



## SingingWhippet (Feb 25, 2015)

To be honest I really don't think the vet would suggest spaying at this stage lightly.

Aside from the empty sacs on the scan, her age and the stage in her heat cycle she is at put at at higher risk of pyo anyway. Bear in mind pyo can get very serious very quickly indeed and there aren't always many really overt symptoms.


----------



## Catharinem (Dec 17, 2014)

She's quite old for a first litter ( you don't say she's had puppies before, would have expected something like "her last litter was fine" or similar if she had carried a litter previously). Discharge isn't good, could well be a sign of pyometra, which can develop rapidly and is often fatal. To be honest, she's not pregnant now ( or would show on scan), she's even less likely to get pregnant next time around, you will need to spay her at some point to prevent risk of pyometras ( associated with heats as well as actual pregnancies) and mammary tumours, get on with the spaying your vet advises. The only reason not to would be money ( and emergency care for pyometric dog would be more expensive) or the hope of breeding in the future ( there are plenty of staffies being put to sleep every day because no-one wants them, it would be irresponsible to add to the problem even if your bitch could carry a litter to term).


----------



## Farah heiba (Jun 6, 2020)

Hi im having the same thing with my dog she had an ultra sound on day 26 it showed 4 empty sacs he said its defiantly a false pregnancy she is a frenchie, would like to know what happened with you i still have hope . Thanks


----------



## Farah heiba (Jun 6, 2020)

Phynx said:


> We have mated our bitch, who recently turned five. Shes a healty and relatively fit girl. We mated 4 times, over five days.
> 
> Did an ultrasound 24 days after the last mating, and it showed six empty sacks. Got a new scan after only 3 days (27 days since the last mating), and that one showed the same. We tried again 4 days later (31 days after last mating) and it still showed empty sacks, with no compelling content inside. One of 'm miight indicated some small grey area inside.
> 
> ...


Hi im having the same thing with my dog she had an ultra sound on day 26 it showed 4 empty sacs he said its defiantly a false pregnancy she is a frenchie, would like to know what happened with you i still have hope . Thanks


----------



## Calvine (Aug 20, 2012)

This is a very old thread; OP has not been seen since 2015 (but someone knowledgeable may possibly be along with advice).


----------

